# removing wax



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 31, 2005)

Yesterday I resawed a block of big leaf maple burl into pen blanks to send to River Ridge for stabilization. Steve's instructions said to remove all wax before sending to him otherwise the stable process would not work properly. His suggestion was to scrape off the wax and/or sand off with a belt sander. Well, I tried both. Scraping only removed surface wax. Sanding only succeeded in clogging up the sandpaper. Thinking (something I do only on rare occasion [] ) there had to be a better way, I said to myself, "Self, there has to be a better way." Then it occured to me that wax burns at much lower temps. than wood. I stoked up my propane torch and 'voila' in only a couple minutes had the wood bare of all wax. The wax smoked off readily and did not scorch the wood. Much more thourough and quicker way than the scrape and sand effort.


----------



## Old Griz (Mar 31, 2005)

Yup and think of the fact that you probably also dried the wood a bit also... LOL


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW, that would be a HOT TIP.

Thanks,
ED
Racine, WI


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 31, 2005)

Always one of these [)] in the crowd. []






> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />WOW, that would be a HOT TIP.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## mik (Apr 3, 2005)

Good tip Frank - I have also used fire with a little methylated spirits - which also burns at low temp.


----------



## Thumbs (Apr 6, 2005)

Rifleman, I agree, there has to be a better way.  But fire!?![:0]  There really has to be a better way!  

That's WAAAY too scary around my house barn or shop!   Driveway, parking lot or fields! [:0] 

There have to be some guys from Dupont [8)]here[8)] who can come up with a safer chemistry than that...... Please![?][8)][?]


----------



## dougle40 (Apr 6, 2005)

I've read this post a number of times now and one question keeps popping into my mind . 
Wouldn't heating and melting the wax just cause it to leach further into the wood pores ?????


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 6, 2005)

It didn't. Paraffin burns readily at low temps. It just vaporized instantly.




> _Originally posted by dougle40_
> <br />I've read this post a number of times now and one question keeps popping into my mind .
> Wouldn't heating and melting the wax just cause it to leach further into the wood pores ?????


----------



## rtjw (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for the tip rifleman. I just got a 6 X 7 X 7 block of maple burl and was wondering how to get the wax off so I could stabilize it.


----------



## dougle40 (Apr 6, 2005)

> Paraffin burns readily at low temps. It just vaporized instantly.



Thanks , that's good to know !!
What if they've been dipped into something like candle wax , is there an easy way to tell the difference and would that type of wax be a different story ???


----------



## Gary (Apr 6, 2005)

Candle wax is most often just paraffin wax with minor additives. What Frank is doing with the propane torch is melting most of the wax. Once in the liquid state it vaporizes readilly at that high temperature.


----------

